# Which exhaust for the outty max??



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Really wanting a full system, but am not above a slip-on. I really, really want the looney-tuned exhaust, but just cant justify the $800 price tag on the full system. Also looking at the ron woods as well. Really looking to get the most hp i can at a decent price. Anybody got any hookups??? Lol


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Dude, come on now...You got the Max you gotta get the LTE duals!!!


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Personally i love the way the HMF sounds on them.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

jctgumby said:


> Dude, come on now...You got the Max you gotta get the LTE duals!!!


 THAT'S WHAT I REALLY WANT!!!! BUT HAVE TO TAKE OUT A LOAN TO PAY FOR IT.....LMAO:nutkick:


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

you should check out aaen performance. a friend of mine has it on his 650 outlander that is the best sounding 4 wheeler i have herd


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Emc has one of those on his rene, and says he really likes it alot and it is supposed to have a good hp increase as well....


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

u should get a coffee can and an appron to put on it:rockn:


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> u should get a coffee can and an appron to put on it:rockn:


 WTF????? LOL


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> u should get a coffee can and an appron to put on it:rockn:


 
bwhahahaaa


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

im jealous, there i said it!!!!!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he said he was jealous ...... dunno about you anymore tim... you got the can am fever


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

no just the new bike itch


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

The AAEN megapower slip on exhaust retails for $389.Gives you 7.2 hp over stock. It also has a polished finish which looks really good.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

wood butcher said:


> im jealous, there i said it!!!!!


 I PROMISE IF I COULD MAKE THE M&G, I WOULD LET YOU RIDE IT.....LOL

I LOOKED AT SOME OF THOSE AAEN EXHAUSTS TOO. THEY SEEM PRETTY NICE


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I PROMISE IF I COULD MAKE THE M&G, I WOULD LET YOU RIDE IT.....LOL
> 
> I LOOKED AT SOME OF THOSE AAEN EXHAUSTS TOO. THEY SEEM PRETTY NICE


I may have to talk you into swappin rides with me for a lil bit...would like to see how much diff there is between my beefed up brute and a stock can-am. Walker wanted to swap rides at River Run but never said anything till AFTER I left lol. I wouldve let him ride it.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

Thats how it all starts. Dale & i swapped bikes on a ride one day, he took my max & i rode his brute. Now he owns a max!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

not to thread jack but thats why i didnt ride filthy's brute . cause i knew i would be getting some motor work done...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Ok back to topic... the AAEN looks awesome, but what good does all that polished metal do when its covered in mud lol? Theres not many can ams with exhaust around my area yet, and the ones that do have it I havnt paid enough attention to see what kind they have. I would look for the most gains for the money.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> ok back to topic... The aaen looks awesome, but what good does all that polished metal do when its covered in mud lol? Theres not many can ams with exhaust around my area yet, and the ones that do have it i havnt paid enough attention to see what kind they have. I would look for the most gains for the money.


 as far as the polished look goes, i don't know about you, but if i'm not on a ride, my bike is spotless. The polished looks real good on a clean bike. Haven't found another slip on with higher hp gains either.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ same here. My bike is usually spotless when not actually playing in the mud! 

Still looking...


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i'm waiting on a phone call on those ron woods exhuast .. hopefully i will know something soon


----------



## swampready (Aug 29, 2010)

I have the Aaen on a 07 Renegade it sounds real good and has the most hp gains for a slip-on.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

WELL, AFTER LOOKING AT PICTURES OF THE 7" GORILLA LIFT ON THE OUTTYS, IM NOT SURE THE LTE DUAL EXHAUST WOULD FIT.... MAY END UP GOING WITH THE AAEN MEGAPOWER SLIP ON OR THE LTE SLIP ON.....DECISIONS, DECISIONS:thinking:

IF ANYONE KNOWS FOR SURE OR NOT IF THE LTE DUAL WILL FIT PROPERLY WITH THE 7" GORILLA LIFT, PLEASE LET ME KNOW, AND POST PICS IF ABLE....THANKS!


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I talked to a couple guys who said the exhaust would fit with the gorilla lift.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^ COOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

My vote goes to the LTE duels.....they sound awsome.......I say black or red cans for your beast. The sound alone is worth the price of addmision lol.

Also you may want to check in with Ken at kbmotorsports.....he prob wont have them listed on his website but he will get them for you and should cut you a good deal.....he sent my LTE duels for my KFX 450 to Australia for about $750 aud and at that time our dollar was only worth about .83 US.....so should be cheaper for you. On the shipping alone LTE wanted over $200 US but KB only charged me like $85 US.....so he's worth hitting up.

I just got another order of him with 2 HMF slip-ons and 2 Dynateks for me and a mate and he looked after me again.


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

I had my eye on a set of lte duals but got tired of waiting on the seller, so i ordered the ron wood stage 1 kit. It consists of full race exhaust, intake, filter, & fuel frogrammer.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

emc said:


> I had my eye on a set of lte duals but got tired of waiting on the seller, so i ordered the ron wood stage 1 kit. It consists of full race exhaust, intake, filter, & fuel frogrammer.


How you like'n that setup.....I've heard good things about it?


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

haven't gotten it yet. should be in this week.


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that i'll get the lte duals now that i know they definitely fit with the 7" gorilla lift. Just didnt wanna drop that much cash and then they not fit. I still got a lil time before i leave this $h!thole of a country (iraq) so hopefully i can get it before i get home so i can install everything at once. Guess i'll have to ask the ol lady for another christmas present!! Lol


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

emc said:


> haven't gotten it yet. should be in this week.


Let us know how you like it, ease of install ect.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I'm pretty sure that i'll get the lte duals now that i know they definitely fit with the 7" gorilla lift. Just didnt wanna drop that much cash and then they not fit. I still got a lil time before i leave this $h!thole of a country (iraq) so hopefully i can get it before i get home so i can install everything at once. Guess i'll have to ask the ol lady for another christmas present!! Lol


That thing will be sweet with the duels Driller......man I bet the time cant go fast enough over there huh.

I gotta say I realy like the stance of your Outy with the 28 backs......are they wides all round with no lift......looks tough?


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Yep, wides all around, with no lift. Cant wait to get the 7" gorilla under it! Looking to get rid of the 28" backs and ss212's. Gotta get some nice 14" wheels/32" backs! Go big or go home!! Lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

why your 32's gotta be back's dale !!!


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

I guess they dont have to be, but i will probably be looking for used tires at first and the 32" terminators will be pretty hard to find used....since you are the only person that i even know of that has them so far...lol

you ready to get rid of them yet??? Lmao


----------



## emc (Jul 29, 2009)

kawboy1 said:


> Let us know how you like it, ease of install ect.


 WILL DO.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

DrillersGoDeeper said:


> I guess they dont have to be, but i will probably be looking for used tires at first and the 32" terminators will be pretty hard to find used....since you are the only person that i even know of that has them so far...lol
> 
> you ready to get rid of them yet??? Lmao


 
might sale them to you and buy me another set .. bwhahahaha


----------

